# Is the 222 still unreliable?



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

I've read the problem threads. However, I've been on the 'net long enough to know that the people with problems will always complain the loudest (understandable) whereas the people with no issues will happily move along.

I currently have a 625 (not sure if owned or leased--was leased two years ago but no longer leased now according to my bill) in single mode, a 622 (leased) and a 211 (owned). I'd like to replace the 625 and 211 with a 222. I rarely use the DVR on the 625 anymore. My 211 is in my master bedroom. It works very well. I use component and Toslink. I absolutely will not go to another DVR in my master bedroom as the noise drives me nuts. (I have two HDTV's and two semi-active SDTV's.) My 622 currently supplies SDTV to my guest bedroom. I honestly don't want my guests seeing my DVR info, so I'd rather have a 222 supply it with a SD feed. Moreover, one receiver and one DVR will be a little bit cheaper than 2 DVR's and one receiver monthly.

Thanks in advance for any assistance (or criticism). I apologize in advance if I violated any rules.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had the 222 since October '07. I had problems in January '08 (like many). Since the software updates at that time -- everything has been very good.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Some very minor quirks, the last software update took care of the big ones.

Mileage varies depending on complete setup.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Groovy. Methinks I will be picking up one and selling the 211 and giving away the 625.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I thought the 625 is a lease only box. I would call Dish and make sure those receivers are really yours before selling or disposing of them.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> I thought the 625 is a lease only box. I would call Dish and make sure those receivers are really yours before selling or disposing of them.


I have no idea. I no longer pay a lease fee for it. I'm giving it away to a friend. If they decide it's leased then I'll send it back. The 211 is definitely owned, and the 622 is definitely leased. I forgot to ask--no issues with the Toslink output on the 222 as I do use that on my 211?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

allargon said:


> I have no idea. I no longer pay a lease fee for it. I'm giving it away to a friend. If they decide it's leased then I'll send it back. The 211 is definitely owned, and the 622 is definitely leased. I forgot to ask--no issues with the Toslink output on the 222 as I do use that on my 211?


I use Toslink, No problems.

I also use HDMI, no problems with audio or video to my Sammy display.


----------



## bill1767 (May 25, 2006)

All is good in vip222 land!


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I cannot say 222 ownership has been without incident, though it has "improved" but still not what I'd call 100%.

Performing the 'check switch' routine solved most issues but we find we're still having to reboot at least monthly (which I don't think I did more than a dozen times total in 7 years with D*)

The false Info Screen popups still occur whenever we turn on the overhead light in the bedroom and this is an incandescent light.

The falseinfo screen popups which were occurring at random even with the overhead light off have been solved by moving the receiver to the front edge of the shelf so the IR receiver doesn't see any reflections from the table top. 

The 2nd room feature is really nice for the guest bedroom. This works flawlessly (as long as the receiver isn't needing to be rebooted)


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Both of my 222's perform darn near perfect, probably 99% of the time. The 1% is the occasional reboot.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm one of those who had a lot of problems at first, but they were all resolved to my satisfaction. Works great now.

Just waiting on the "Homezone" feature and Ethernet port to be activated..


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

As reported on June 16th we're still having to perform the occasional reboot, which annoys me just in having to do it at all as we never had to do this with any of the competition's equipment at our other home. I last had a problem requiring a reboot of the 222 on July 1.

Occasionally the 222 will spontaneously autotune to channel 101 right in the middle of watching some other programming, most often in the early mornings while watching one of the local stations.

However, I've not had to perform the check-switch function in several months.

We've had to place a piece of cloth under the front leading edge of the 222 to stop ambient light reflections from causing the "info" screen to pop up inappropriately.

We also find it annoying that both of our DishNet receivers (222/722) seem to take an unacceptable amount of time to recover from rain fade, then must re-find all the transponders, then must re-download the guide, with each of these processes comprising a very pregnant pause in viewing our subscribed-for programming. We never experienced this degree of inconvenience during rain fade with the competitor's product and feel that Dish offers far less value for our satellite dollar as a result.

On an up-note, the 2nd room feature and the ability to diplex OTA into one common coax is a definite plus, but unfortunately does not outweigh the negative annoyances mentioned above.

We're looking forward to switching back to DirecTV at the end of our Dish contract and certainly won't be recommending Dish to anyone.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Well we made it a whole 9 days before having to reboot the 222 again.
This is awful!
And this is our 3rd one.

EDIT: Well I see it picked up L306 during the reboot. Hmmm... I thought that was supposed to occur overnight without disrupting prime time viewing.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Had to reboot again the evening of 7/30/08. Symptoms were as usual, receiver would not turn on. TV on ok, see the Dish logo telling me to press "select", but naturally nothing happens. We made it 21 days since our last reboot.

SW level is L3.06 in case anyone cares.
Receiver is on a good quality TrippLite UPS. It's out in the open sitting on a shelf. Ambient room temp is 78 degrees.:nono2:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1673786 said:


> EDIT: Well I see it picked up L306 during the reboot. Hmmm... I thought that was supposed to occur overnight without disrupting prime time viewing.


NOt necessarily, the overnight update is for guide updates.

Firmware updates can occur anytime your receiver powers down.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

This is really getting old.

Yesterday evening while watching the opening ceremonies of the olympics, a commercial came on and my wife pressed the 'guide' button just to see what else was on. As soon as she brought up the guide screen the little viewing window (PIP-like thing) froze and of course the guide froze. Then a popup saying it was downloading or updating the guide and this would take approx 5 minutes.

Right in the middle of watching prime-time TV??????????????? What a piece of crap!

And so we waited... and waited... after a couple of minutes the usual green progress bar had not moved and you couldn't exit-out. Indeed the system was frozen.

And so *ONCE AGAIN* I had to reboot the %@#$* thing. Gosh, we made it 10 whole days since our last "forced" reboot. Anyway, upon checking I saw that L307 had now been loaded.


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

1 722 Backfeed via coax to my other 2 bedrooms only for DVR purposes. And 2 211s in each bedroom. All is good as OP said cant stand the FAN noise of a DVR


----------

